# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > مقاله: توضیح کامل الگوریتم و پیاده سازی AES

## Itist82

سلام 
فایل هایی که اتچ کردم توضیح کامل اگوریتم AES و پیاده سازی اونه، البته به ساده ترین شکل.
این الگوریتم، الگوریتم استاندارد معرفی شده توسط NIST برای رمزنگاریه که جانشین DES شد. پروژه ی یکی از درس هام بود، ارائه که دادم گفتم بدم  چهار نفر دیگه هم بخونن علمشون زیاد بشه!! (اینو گفتم که اگه خدای نکرده استادم اینو اینجا دید نگه من از یه سایت کپی کرده بودم!!)
 امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره! :لبخند: 
 فایل AES1 صفحه ی 1 تا 10 هستش و بقیه اش توی AES2 اومده.

----------


## Itist82

ممنون از لطف همگی
این یکی فایل هم توضیح انیمیشنی الگوریتم Rijndael هستش که AES رو بر مبنای اون ساختن. خیلی قشنگ توضیح داده، اون بالایی رو که خوندید اینو هم نگاه کنید حسابی متوجه می شید.
یه فایل فلشه که با مرورگرتون باز می شه

----------


## دنیای دلفی

دمت گرم عجب فلشي بود دلم نيومد چيزي ننويسم اگر كسي توي اين مايه ها فلش ملش داره بفرسته بالا كار بسيار قشنگي است .

----------


## rezashabanpour

> سلام 
> فایل هایی که اتچ کردم توضیح کامل اگوریتم AES و پیاده سازی اونه، البته به ساده ترین شکل.
> این الگوریتم، الگوریتم استاندارد معرفی شده توسط NIST برای رمزنگاریه که جانشین DES شد. پروژه ی یکی از درس هام بود، ارائه که دادم گفتم بدم چهار نفر دیگه هم بخونن علمشون زیاد بشه!! (اینو گفتم که اگه خدای نکرده استادم اینو اینجا دید نگه من از یه سایت کپی کرده بودم!!)
> امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره!
> فایل AES1 صفحه ی 1 تا 10 هستش و بقیه اش توی AES2 اومده.


 
salam
mamnoon babate in pdefhaie khubetun
man daneshgah sheffield dars mikhunam, vase master tu electronic
darsi darim be name system architecture ke darmorede VHDL hast, man in darso vase in bardashtam ke ba in programm bishtar ashna sham, ama ye moshkeli barkhordam ke emruz vaghean in pdfhatun bedardam khord, bayad baraie payan term AES ba c ya matlab piadehsazi konim
shoma chenin fili darid v ebooki darid ke be zabane farsi ya englisi dar morede AES bashe
inam file chizie ke ma bayad rush kar konime
http://www.cs.bc.edu/~straubin/cs381...ingles2004.swf
mamnoonam azatun

----------


## Itist82

> salam
> mamnoon babate in pdefhaie khubetun
> man daneshgah sheffield dars mikhunam, vase master tu electronic
> darsi darim be name system architecture ke darmorede VHDL hast, man in darso vase in bardashtam ke ba in programm bishtar ashna sham, ama ye moshkeli barkhordam ke emruz vaghean in pdfhatun bedardam khord, bayad baraie payan term AES ba c ya matlab piadehsazi konim
> shoma chenin fili darid v ebooki darid ke be zabane farsi ya englisi dar morede AES bashe
> inam file chizie ke ma bayad rush kar konime
> http://www.cs.bc.edu/~straubin/cs381-05/blockciphers/rijndael_ingles2004.swf
> mamnoonam azatun


خوشحالم که به دردتون خورده
دوست عزیز سعی کنید اگه کیبرد فارسی دارید فارسی تایپ کنید، ممنون
راستش در مورد چیزی که گفتید، من درست یک سال پیش به خاطر درس رمزنگاریمون رفتم این الگوریتم رو خوندم و فایلی رو که پیدا کردم ترجمه کردم و تقریبا غیر از متن زبان اصلی همین پی دی اف ها چیز دیگه ای ندارم. پیاده سازی هم نکردمش و راستشو بخواهید از مت لب سر در نمی آرم! تا الان باهاش کار نکردم. ولی فکر کنم همین توضیحات این متن برای پیاده سازی با c  تا حد زیادی خوب باشه. به هر حال فایل اصلی رو براتون اتچ کردم.
ببخشید که چیز بیشتری نمی دونم  که بهتر بتونم کمک کنم.

----------


## kopolhapal

سلام
من می خواستم از این الگوریتم برای رمز کردن پیام کوتاه استفاده کنم.
میتونید تو این زمینه راهنمایی کنید؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## mona.re

سلام عزیز
بخش اولش دانلود نمیشه .میشه یکبار دیگه بذاریش.

----------


## mohsensafary1

سلام دوستان پایان نامه من در مورد رمزنگاری تصاویر با استفاده از الگوریتم AES است کسی الگوریتم رمزنگاری AES برای تصاویر 128 256 و 512 رو داره اینجا پیوست کنه ممنون میشم

یا لینکی به من معرفی کنید

----------


## hepL3r

> سلام دوستان پایان نامه من در مورد رمزنگاری تصاویر با استفاده از الگوریتم AES است کسی الگوریتم رمزنگاری AES برای تصاویر 128 256 و 512 رو داره اینجا پیوست کنه ممنون میشم
> 
> یا لینکی به من معرفی کنید



برای AES میتونید از OpenSSL استفاده کنید یا اینکه اگه از دلفی استفاده میکنید FGInt.
http://bit.ly/NIX5dB

----------


## kianzv

سلام کد برنامه AES میخام روی ARM اجرا و مانیتور و تست کنم . لطفن کمک کنید k1zafarvahedian@gmail.com

----------


## aida_87t

سلام دوستان...
کسی درباره ی AES  پیشرفته (3D-AES) چیزی می دونه؟

----------


## amin1softco

> سلام دوستان...
> کسی درباره ی AES  پیشرفته (3D-AES) چیزی می دونه؟


در روش 3D AES روی بلاک های 512 بیتی با کلید های 512 بیتی تعویض - جایگشت ها انجام می شود که شامل 22 دور است و از حالت سه بعدی به جای آرایه های دو بعدی استفاده می شود 
این مقاله را بخوانید.

----------


## zahra.hajilary

بهترین الگوریتم برای رمزنگاری تصویر چی میتونه باشه . کاملا جدید باشه ...پارامتر اصلی هم امنیت باشه ! و پیاده سازیش با پایتون سخت نباشه

----------


## maryamya

سلام چه جوری میتونم فایل های ضمیمه شده رو دانلود کنم؟؟من این ارائه رو دارم و توی سایت های مختلف هم چیزی نفهمیدم از توضیحاتی که داده شده بود!!

----------

